# Jacu Coffee Best Coffe in the world?



## Jacu (Jan 21, 2011)

Certainly one of the most expensive

For coffee addicts who think they've seen it all.

It involves beans that have been "pre-processed" by the Brazilian Jacu bird, ie. Coffee de merda and while it doesn't come cheap, Jacu bird coffee may be very well be worth the 8 Euros/cup you'll pay for its "clear sharp flavor with a bright acid tang.

This Jacu Bird coffee is not easy to find even in Brazil & the Camocim farm seems to be the only producer commercially.

It is considered by many experts to be one of the best in the world though & is very expensive.

You can buy a 250g packet of roasted beans from La Caféotheque in Paris for 50 euros.

http://www.instantdegourmandise.com/cafe-en-paquet/16-cafe-jacu-du-bresil.html

Could be a nice present for that gourmet friend.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

50 euro for 250g of coffee, personally i think you are having a laugh. for that I would expect 3 to 4 kilo and 2 at the least.


----------



## Jacu (Jan 21, 2011)

Well that's the price for the best I suppose?

I've never tried it personally but it's well talked about in Brazil.

It's akin to paying £500 plus for a bottle of Chateau Mouton Rothschild wine I suppose.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

If you've never tried it why is your name the same name as the coffee? Maybe you should give it a try, I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## Jacu (Jan 21, 2011)

I just picked the username due to the interesting story of the Jacu bird I heard when I was last in Brazil.

But rest assured I will try it sometime soon & will post my report here.

I might order a couple of the 250g packets from La Caféotheque, try one & give the other to a very discerning coffee lover friend.

Even in Brazil this coffee is not easy to find, unless you live near to the producer in Espirto Santo the only way would be to order online there where the 250g packet sells for R$ 99,50 which is about £37 (only about a fiver cheaper than to buy from France).

I've got a friend coming over from Brazil in March I might ask here if she can bring a pack or 2 back with her.


----------



## Jacu (Jan 21, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Maybe you should give it a try, I'd love to know what you think.


I finally ordered some from the French site as a birthday present for my Italian coffee gourmet brother in law.

Arrived yesterday, hopefully I'll meet up with him soon & I'll post my verdict after.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

personally i just cant bring myself to try these coffees that have passed through another creature before me, the idea just doesnt sit well with me no matter how good they are supposed to be


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

YOU: I work for La Caféotheque. I wonder how I can market my product.

SMEAGOL: Whatsss your productssesss, my love?

YOU: I sell a ridiculously expensive coffee that probably tastes rubbish, at an equally ridiculous price.

SMEAGOL: We know the way, yes we do. Pretendses to be just another forum member who has tried the coffee. Good Smeagol!

YOU: Merde! Why didn't I think of that? Fantastique! Here - have a drink of Jacu for your trouble.

SMEAGOL: Aaaarrghh! It burnssss... it bitessss.... it freeeezzzzess!

YOU: 50 Euros please, my precious.

Anyone ever read this post regarding civet coffee? The "shill" post strikes again.

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/coffee/machines/518982


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Regardless of the theory behind these types of coffees, I've always wondered how the end user would ever really know/be able to tell that the fruit had actually been through 'the process'.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Animals have to eat to survive, just because these beans have been through the animal says nothing for the quality of the fruit/beans. They may have eaten the best of a bad bunch!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread is actually quite funny, best laugh I've had all day.


----------



## Jacu (Jan 21, 2011)

The coffee was very good I have to say but if anything not as strong as I had imagined it would be.

Ridiculously expensive & not something I'll be buying regularly but I'm glad I tried it.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

If an animal or bird have eaten the beans initially they have obviously taken/digested something from them - yes?

And if you then buy the beans at a silly high price you are clearly paying through the nose for a used product.

Indeed, why buy 2nd hand stuff especially when you know where it's been already???

Yuk:mad:


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like a load of tish to me


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Now if someone said to me that I could sell the remnants of the dinner I had yesterday for flipping great wodges of cash, as a gourmet meal, I would be rolling in the aisles too. If I could only get the resident bathroom spider to eat cheap coffee granules there must be a money spinner in there somewhere - tic


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Would I get done by the RSPCA for forcing coffee beans down the cat? He's quite partial to a morning latte. Now if I could just get him to eat the bird as well, I'd be quids in 


----------

